# Any recommendations for a quality working line stud?



## precision k9 (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a grandaughter of Faro Policia and Congo Vikar. Her temperment is amazing, she is good with children and other animals. She is a trained as a working police K-9 and does bite work and narcotic detection. I am interested in breeding her once in order to obtain some pups to train for future use in police work. I am looking for a stud that would be a good match for breeding. Any help would be apreciated. Thanks


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

There are many many police dogs that have come from these lines....good luck!


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Plenty of places you can go. You have to step back and look at the dog like it isn't yours. Be real HONEST about what she brings to a breeding (positive & negative). That way you can see if she is worth breeding or not. After that then decide what you are looking to breed for.

If she is after that then that will help you find a stud that matches her well. And some could then recommend a stud for you after knowing these things.

Also you mentioned granddaughter, but more importantly who are her parents? Have to see pedigree as well to assist you.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Check out Harvey Allen, www.rudek9.com. He has Onzo. That is Fiona's dad. He has another male or two.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Which lines are you looking for in the stud? Do you want all Czech, Czech/West German, Czech/DDR, West German, etc? 

Any specific dogs you want present in the stud's pedigree?

Location?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am a bit surprised that people in the LEO K9 world aren't more connected/networking with kennels and pedigree information. This is the 2nd recent post from someone in that field to ask for help in locating good dogs. 
This board, being more pet oriented probably isn't the best place to ask....I'd go elsewhere for such info.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> I am a bit surprised that people in the LEO K9 world aren't more connected/networking with kennels and pedigree information. This is the 2nd recent post from someone in that field to ask for help in locating good dogs.
> This board, being more pet oriented probably isn't the best place to ask....I'd go elsewhere for such info.


This forum is more pet oriented? Since when? Some of the best working line breeders in North America are members of this forum and have years of experience with producing, training, and observing LEO K9s.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Agree with you Doc, yet, how many of them are on here or post on a regular basis? Not often enough...and the ones that do frequent the site don't share their thoughts publicly any longer. They do it thru a pm so learning from the experienced isn't happening.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Agree with you Doc, yet, how many of them are on here or post on a regular basis? Not often enough...and the ones that do frequent the site don't share their thoughts publicly any longer. They do it thru a pm so learning from the experienced isn't happening.


I'm with Doc on this one. Is the board more pet oriented?? I'd say yes but there is a lot of working dog stuff on here. I think many stick to certain sections thats ll.

I think there is a TON of info on this board all of the time. I think the thing is that many of the questions have been asked NUMEROUS times over months, weeks, etc. After awhile many get tired of typing the samething or having the same ol arguments.

I don't think the the search button is used enough to be honest. Lastly as many learn more over time they tend to ask specific people certain questions as they know who knows their stuff and it is just easier.

Too many people are spoon fed and dont take time to research what they can before asking. Tht drives many nuts as well since the information that they received took a loooong time to obtain.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

if you want guidance you need to provide a pedigree.
Faro and Congo are represented as the grandparents so there are two generations on each side which will have shaped the pedigree.

I can find you a male that retired -- only because his handler , Chief retired . The dog has since been in retraining for SAR to complete his remaining years where he can contribute as a "k9".


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Agree with you Doc, yet, how many of them are on here or post on a regular basis? Not often enough...and the ones that do frequent the site don't share their thoughts publicly any longer. They do it thru a pm so learning from the experienced isn't happening.


There is a very good reason they don't share their thoughts on this forum anymore. All you have to do is send them a pm.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Doc said:


> There is a very good reason they don't share their thoughts on this forum anymore. All you have to do is send them a pm.


What is that very good reason?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

To the OP:
Perhaps Nate Harves' dog Stuka or Mike Diehl's Kutter.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Without knowing more it is hard to make recomendations. 

gagsd (Mary) made two good suggestions. Mike and Nate also would be able to direct you to some good dogs if one of theirs wouldn't be suitable.


----------



## SuperSable (Feb 13, 2013)

Can you post her whole pedigree? Also any (side) pics of her. Will give us a better idea for recommendations.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

LOL sorry - have never heard anyone say their male is not suitable for a female except one person and it was a unanimous opinion after watching both dogs work in a new environment and the two owners meeting...

I really like Kutter - I wanted to breed Csabre to him....did not happen due to snow, travel etc....would I recommend him to just anyone NO....same with Stuka, nice dog...but you need to breed the right female to either to predict what you could get...

Lee


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

What about Kway?

(and yes, I am throwing names out there with no idea of the females pedigree and type  )


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I made the above recommendation based on comments from people some time ago. That particular dog does now have progeny on the ground, so best to always look into that before making a breeding decision.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Kway can throw some really nice progeny, but with certain lines, the outcome may be too much insecurity, or too much sharpness and aggression, and odd outbursts of aggression over nothing (I know form first hand experience) - again it all depends on how the female line complements the male line.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Castlemaid said:


> .... again it all depends on how the female line complements the male line.


And that is pretty important no matter which dog's name is brought up. 
I can say Dog X sired the best litter ever when bred to Girl Dog A. 
But that doesn't mean Dog X and Girl Dog Y will produce anything noteworthy.


----------

